# steifes mauspad bedrucken lassen



## Oelf (5. Februar 2012)

ich suche einen shop die steife, zB hartplastik mauspads bedrucken.
es muss kein fotodruck sein und das mauspad muss für normale obptische mäuse geeignet sein.
alles was ich bisher gefunden habe waren diese weichen gummi lappen.

kennt jemand einen shop der sowas bietet ?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2012)

Das ist schwierig, weil die Farbe ja sicher auch sehr gut halten muss - Du hast ständig die Hand drauf und reibst mit Hand und Maus drauf rum...  gibt es in Deiner Region vlt. einen Druck-Shop? Da könntest Du mal fragen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre eine Folie, die man dann draufklebt, aber da ist die Frage, ob das Pad dann noch perfekt funktioniert.


----------



## svd (5. Februar 2012)

Naja, die weichen Gummilappen haben ja eine dünne Schicht Hartplastik oben drauf. Für optische Mäuse müssen die ja eh geeignet sein,
sofern dein Motiv keine Farben hat, mit denen die Maus nicht zurecht kommt. (Manche Mäuse mögen keine Logos oder Schriftzüge.)

Wenn du aber ein hochwertiges Gamingmauspad bedrucken lassen möchtest, zB. fUnc Industries (die machen die sUrface 1030 Pads, wie das Archetype), bieten normalerweise an, dein Bild aufzudrucken. Leider ist deren Onlineshop gerade offline, keine Ahnung wie lange schon, oder noch.


----------



## Oelf (5. Februar 2012)

das problem mit der farbe ist mir auch durch den kopf gegangen da die gummi teile aber auch immer mit einer abriebfesten folie beklebt sind sollte diese eigentlich auch bei plastik kein problem sein

der link ist erstmal gespeichert, mal schaun wann der shop wieder geht.

danke fürs erste, weitere tipps sind willkommen


----------



## svd (5. Februar 2012)

Hier noch mal ein Link zu einer anderen Seite, die func mousepads bedrucken kann.
Die scheint aktueller zu sein. Die obige schaut so... alt aus, mit den copyright Hinweisen bis 2004.


----------



## Oelf (5. Februar 2012)

sehr nett, danke, 
zwar etwas teuer für meine zwecke aber was soll`s


----------

